
SSLlabs alternative open source to self host? - PixelPaul
I use ssllabs often to check server ssl security, it is great and extensive. But i would like to run my own self hosted version. Theirs is not open source, so is there one that is as extensive ( and maintained ) as theirs and open source that anyone knows?
======
jakobdabo
[https://github.com/mozilla/tls-observatory](https://github.com/mozilla/tls-
observatory)

[https://github.com/drwetter/testssl.sh](https://github.com/drwetter/testssl.sh)

~~~
PixelPaul
testssl looks good. thanks

------
viraptor
How nice do you want your interface to be? Ssllabs won't tell you anything you
can't figure out from your configuration + output of "openssl s_client" \+
Wireshark. If you want to test only specific things, this may be enough.

------
PixelPaul
it is more for all the security issues ssllabs can pickup, needs to be web
based too. thanks jakobdabo with the recommendations, tho they don't seem
check a lot of security vulnerabilities like ssllabs does.

